# Cat slobbers :)



## highlandponygirl (18 July 2018)

Does your cats drool when they purr? My older cat has done this from the day I got her, whenever i'm petting or making fuss of her. She loves cuddling in my bed, sleeping on my pillow and I often have to shoo her over a bit because she's slobbering in my ear or making my hair wet; it is pretty gross 

My other cat is not a slobberer but have had a few cat previously who were. Any others here?


----------



## BeckyFlowers (18 July 2018)

My old cat who is no longer with us would dribble when purring.  A bit grim, especially when he realised if he sat with his face over mine it was a guaranteed way of getting me out of bed in the morning!  My current kitteh is not a dribbler but she's only 10, so maybe I have it to look forward to.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 July 2018)

Yes, if he's getting a bit carried away and starts kneading enthusiastically. It is apparently linked to when they fed from their mother as a kitten, so they salivate as they associate being really happy and content with food. I just wipe the drool with a tissue when needed and then let him carry on.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 July 2018)

BeckyFlowers said:



			My old cat who is no longer with us would dribble when purring.  A bit grim, especially when he realised if he sat with his face over mine it was a guaranteed way of getting me out of bed in the morning!  My current kitteh is not a dribbler but she's only 10, so maybe I have it to look forward to.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that your cat knew that you'd get up and feed him, so possibly salivating in anticipation LOL!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (19 July 2018)

My 2yr old ginger dribbles when he purrs. He also kneads my hair and sucks my earlobes........


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 July 2018)

I guess he's a very, very happy cat.


----------



## texas (19 July 2018)

One of mine does.  Used to stand over my face in the morning, purring loudly  and dribbling all over it. Ick.  Nowadays you just get suspicious wet patches on any clothes you are wearing at the time. And orange fluff.  Non stop moulting.


----------



## HashRouge (20 July 2018)

Mine does - he needs whatever you are wearing, purrs and dribbles. If you are wearing something especially soft and fluffy (like a dressing gown) he will try to chew it as well. Apparently this sort of behaviour is more pronounced in cats who were orphaned as kittens and hand-reared (or at least this is what I've been told). It fits into my experience of cats - our first family cat, Hominy, was hand-reared and was quite a dribbler; Pepper, our next cat, was brought up by her Mum and dribbled very little; and Stan, the current one, was abandoned at a few days old and dribbles quite a bit.


----------



## Mule (20 July 2018)

No, I've never come accross it. I'm kinda glad too 
I do have the loadest purrer in the world. He has woken me up doing it.


----------



## Keith_Beef (20 July 2018)

No, Tabitha doesn't do this, but she sometimes sits with the tip of her tongue hanging out...


----------



## Fiona (20 July 2018)

I have met one (huge ginger tom) but none of my cats have done it thankfully  

Fiona


----------



## Mule (20 July 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			No, Tabitha doesn't do this, but she sometimes sits with the tip of her tongue hanging out...
		
Click to expand...

So does one of mine!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (20 July 2018)

Keith_Beef said:



			No, Tabitha doesn't do this, but she sometimes sits with the tip of her tongue hanging out...
		
Click to expand...

I love it when kits do this, I wish mine did it.  Makes for a great photo hehe.


----------

